# Help on a finding a sleeping bad that isn't "HUGE" for my BOB.



## AestheticPrep (May 9, 2016)

Hey Preppers, i'm wondering if anyone knows of a sleeping bag that i can easily hang on the bottom of my BOB or even inside it. Any help and recommendations will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Go with a down bag, it is the most compressible and it is the best at insulating you. They are expensive though, so expect to pay $150+, here is an example on Amazon. 
It is rated at negative 20 degrees. That is a good range to shoot for, you don't want to be freezing your hind end off, because you saved $50 at Target. 
One warning, do not get it wet, because it will lose all insulation until it is dried out. But after it is dry, you will be back to normal, no permanent harm will occur.

View attachment 16080

http://www.amazon.com/Topsky-Unisex...s=ultra+light+down+sleeping+bags+zero+degreee

PS: I have the Army bag, and while it does not compress worth a darn, it is cheap and easy to find. If needed, it will go in a separate bag, or something.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I watch and subscribe to "Outdoor Gear Review" on Youtube. A nerdy little guy tests bags, tents, stoves etc. in blizzard conditions. I have the military sleep system. Small, it ain't.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

So the military sleep system is as good as MisterMill's recommendation AND it can also get wet and not lose effectiveness?


----------



## AestheticPrep (May 9, 2016)

What about size?? those bags are huge?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The army navy store sells the military Down mummy bags designed for Mountain use. They also make a polar variant but I aint seen one of those. Very warm if you can keep off the bare ground. How do you speel air mattress..lol. They can smell funny since they are leftover from Viet Nam. The guy said they put hurt military folks in one for the ride home but I aint sure about that. They cost twenty bucks but its been a few years back since I bought one. Light as a feather to lug around.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Army Sleeping Bag | eBay


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another vote to look at the Army 3 part system. Use what you need. Even with all layers it is not that big of heavy and it will keep you warm.
I am talking about the system they use now , not that huge monster we use to use.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Agree, get the military 3 part system. Whichever bag you choose, use the cover as well.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

if you are trying to save space the 3 part sleeping system is not the most compact. However to get a sleeping bag that does not take up a ton of space and is a true 3 season sleeping back you will have to put out some big bucks. https://www.rei.com/product/862529/rei-flash-sleeping-bag stuffs down to the size of a loaf of bread but and is good to 29 degrees but its on the pricey side of things, and its on the cheap side for something that compress down to a smaller size.

when you look at the specs of a sleeping back look at the composed size in the specs.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I decided to test my military bag at home one night. I "camped out" in the yard when it dropped into the teens. I slept very comfortably with the bag and foam pad. My wife didn't know I was going to do this. When she was leaving for work the next morning I was covered in frost snoring away perfectly content. She kicked me and said "Are you drunk or stupid"?!!! Chicks just don't understand I guess.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

The sleeping bag selected depends upon the temperature. If you are not going to be below about 50F you could try a poncho with attached poncho liner with a space blanket as your inner most protection. When properly put together, the poncho and liner creates a snap together envelope into which you can also insert a space blanket. Very lightweight and the poncho doubles as rain gear or overhead tarp when raining.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

SoCal92057 said:


> The sleeping bag selected depends upon the temperature. If you are not going to be below about 50F you could try a poncho with attached poncho liner with a space blanket as your inner most protection. When properly put together, the poncho and liner creates a snap together envelope into which you can also insert a space blanket. Very lightweight and the poncho doubles as rain gear or overhead tarp when raining.


I hammock camp a lot here in SC. I use the poncho liner around the hammock and poncho as a shelter to keep the dew off of me. Works great down to the low 50's high 40's. Look for poncho liner under quilt on youtube to see what Im talking about.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I watch and subscribe to "Outdoor Gear Review" on Youtube. A nerdy little guy tests bags, tents, stoves etc. in blizzard conditions.


That would be awesome if the guy was in this forum and launched an attack on you "Who The F### You Calling Nerdy Little Guy!!!??" Haha


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Did I miss it or did the OP say somewhere what his latitude is?


----------



## AestheticPrep (May 9, 2016)

What about this sleeping bag? Amazon.com : TETON Sports Celsius XL -18C/0F Sleeping Bag, Blue, Left Zip : Winter Sleeping Bags : Sports & Outdoors
I live in kansas and the winters it can get as low as 0 degrees Celsuis and with all the wind here it will feel like -10 to -15. What do you think about this sleeping bag?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a Coleman Peak 1 Hollow fill II, It's a decent bag and packs down into a pretty small package. I store it hanging or loose. I think it helps maintain their loft over a longer time. Not saying they won't work if you leave them stuffed in a compression bag over a period of time say a year or two, it's just that they may loose a bit of loft.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

The US Military GORE-TEX Bivy cover is the first and lightest piece of the 3 part system. It is also the most weather proof and useful. (Mandatory as in not optional) It can be coupled with any other light weight bag that meets the requirements of expected temperatures. Nothing beats a dry nights sleep. JMHO.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This about sums it up
Many years ago, I purchased a MSS (Modular Sleep System), and used it for a very long time. In fact, I still use one of the components. I have been reluctant to do a full review of the MSS until now, for several reasons.

The first is that it is very hard to review military surplus gear, especially something like a sleeping bag. The reason is that there is no way to guarantee the condition of the product, and as a result, it is impossible to say if the particular example a person will buy would be any good. Even if you buy an unused Modular Sleep System (MSS), the way it has been stored over the years, will drastically alter its condition. During the past five years the bags might have been kept in a completely dry

Wood Trekker: US Military Modular Sleep System (MSS) Review

I store mine in my Sea bag
Looks like this one
Top Load Military Canvas Duffle Bag Seabag 25 x 42 Army Navy Marines OD Green | eBay


----------

